# Tiger trout



## REELDEAL (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi all, new to the forum. I have been out of the fishing scene for some time now but recently bought a fishing boat to dive back in again. When I stopped fishing tiger trout were non existent. I would like to try fishing for this fish but don't know what lure to use. I like to troll. any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I suggest using the same tactics for tiger trout that you would use for other trout. Do what you are comfortable and confident doing. A lot of the same techniques work for tigers that work for other trout.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The main thing to catch a tiger trout is simply to fish a lake where they are stocked. They are readily caught by using gear used for other trout, as W2U said. Check the DWR stocking reports if you have questions.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is how and where to catch a tiger trout: load the boat up, drive up to Mammoth/Huntington reservoir, then drag/troll a Kastmaster in just about any trout pattern you may have behind the boat about 80 feet back. Of note though is you cannot use a motor bigger than 9.9 hp unless loading unloading, once out on the water you have to use the smaller motor. Another thing is there is no dock to use.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't say it 'nuff. Tiger trout suck! If you really wanna catch one just rig any part of a Gulp minnow on a jig head. Seriously. Place the tail section, head, middle or cut the Gulp into an army man shape and put it on the jig head. Cast out and retrieve in any fashion you desire, even dragging it across the surface leaving a wake and you will get a strike from a freaking tiger trout. Things are dumber than rocks! One good attribute of tiger trout is tablefare. Eat all you can legally keep. The one desirable portion of their genetics is the brook trout infused in them. They taste quite good.


----------



## REELDEAL (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks to all, especially the tip about motor restrictions. I'll have to give it a try.


----------

